# Natural FET without progesterone support - any successes?



## Lucca06 (Jan 18, 2007)

I was just looking for any success stories where people had had a natural FET without any progesterone support.  When the clinic recommended doing it this way I was a bit taken a back as from our own experience and with everything I've read, even natural FETs usually include cyclogest suppositories.

We went ahead in July and had a natural FET this way but got a BFN.  The clinic has said we can go again straight away in August but I am wondering if I should talk to them about the progesterone?

We are very lucky to have one little boy born from a natural FET but this was at a different clinic and then we had cyclogest up to 12 weeks.

I suppose I am either hoping for some reassurance either that this protocol is perfectly fine and successful or that I should try and get the progesterone.  Any thoughts welcome!

Thank you.

A x


----------



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

hi barty,

my clinic do natural fets without progesterone support but they usually give a low dose hcg injection sometime after transfer instead.  i'm having my natural fet transfer later this week and will have just the hcg injection.  i know a girl who had the same at my clinic a few months ago and she is now 13 weeks pregnant with twins, so it definitely does work!  (since you're ovulating naturally, your body will produce it's own progesterone support for the embryos.  the hcg is just a wee boost.)

wishing x


----------



## Lucca06 (Jan 18, 2007)

Wishing.... thanks so much for replying, it was just the reassurance I was looking for. I had been googling too much and only finding people with BFNs!

Good luck with your FET I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Barty x


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi

I had a natural FET without any progesterone or anything after it and I went on to have one healthy baby boy, they say because it's a natural cycle your body will produce what it needs and my certainly did that.  Good luck

Michelle x


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

We were the same, natural FET, and got BFP - and our wee one was frozen and thawed twice!

Good luck, E X


----------



## Lucca06 (Jan 18, 2007)

Treaco & Erin thank you!  That is great to know & gives me so much peace of mind that we should stick with this route.

The 'we' I used was a royal 'we' as it is not actually me having transfer but our host surrogate.  She's the same wonderful lady who carried our DS for us so no fertility problems there!  The lack of drugs is nice in the fact that I feel I am having to put her through less, as she was no fan of the cyclogest (not that she ever, ever complained. She's a star & has said many times over, she will do whatever she can to help.)

We have transfer tomorrow so fingers crossed. Only 1 x day 3 being thawed as our others are day 1's and the timing was right this month.  This one has been defrosted and refrozen like yours Treaco, so hoping it is a tough little frostie like yours!

Thanks again.

A x


----------



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

hi barty,

just wanted to let you know that we've just found out i'm pregnant from a natural fet with no additional progesterone support!    just a wee positive story for you!  

wishing x


----------



## Lucca06 (Jan 18, 2007)

Wishing congratulations, that's fantastic!!

Well guess what we also had ET on the 5th and tested early and yep, got a BFP!!!  So and delighted and still can't quite believe it!  There are no words to express what we feel for C our surrogate, she is just a wonderful friend and truly amazing.

Lots of luck for the 6th ours is on the 10th.

B x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow, what wonderful news on thsi thread!

My clinic do natural FET with no progesterone support either


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi im due to go for my first scan next week to start a natural FET, so nervous so its wonderful to hear all your great news!!! and keeps me positive, just hope some thaw!!!!!
roughly when does FET take place after your last period, and how many scans did people have
hope u dont mind me asking, would love to hear from anyone
kerri xxx


----------

